# MBTA @ Wilmington Yard?



## Lennie (Apr 9, 2007)

I was driving on I-95 through Wilmington, DE and saw what very much appeared to be 3 MBTA coaches sitting in the Wilmington yard. Does anyone know why they are there?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe left over from when Amtrak used to do the work and run the trains for the MBTA. Or perhaps there was some work that the current company couldn't do so they farmed it out to Amtrak.


----------



## deimos (Apr 15, 2007)

I was on 160(14) and just happened to see the 3 MBTA cars and what appeared to be one older Amtrak coach sitting on a siding just south of Wilmington. I don't know where the maintenance area is located, but my first glance impression was these cars were not exactly in an area where they receive a lot of attention.

Deimos


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Apr 18, 2007)

The 3 MBTA cars are in Deleware to recieve needed body work and other attention, they are wreck damaged and there for a maintenance company probably what use ti be Deleware Car company.


----------

